# Are myler bits better



## coen (6 October 2009)

I have my horse in a level one full cheek myler bit. He is very sensitive in the month so I thought this would be the kindest option having never used mylers before.
My instructor has advised me that he should be in a simple loose ring french link snaffle, he said that they aren't kinder and in fact the bit is holding his tongue down when I pick up the reins.
I have also heard that some people don't think young horses should be in full cheeks.

Before I got him he was in a full cheek snaffle but it seemed too sharp but he still throws his head around in the myler.

What do you think is best


----------



## vicksey (6 October 2009)

My horse is in a full cheek and goes well, I didnt like the myler and nor did he, we have tried neue schule bits also which I rate highly! 

It depends on wheather or not your horse has a fleashy mouth and large tounge and what effect you need from the bit, steering, breakage etc as to what bit suites aswell.  Its a mine field out there, good luck x


----------



## coen (6 October 2009)

Why didn't you like the myler?

I have heard those are good for increasing salivation.
He is only a 5in mouth and doesn't have a large tongue. He isn't strong at all and his steering is fine but he can be really resistant and throw his head around so I just want a gentle bit for schooling.

So confusing there are too many to choose from. Its hard to know whether the mylers are kinder or not.


----------



## flyingfeet (6 October 2009)

Sorry but your instructor is talking total b*llocks  
	
	
		
		
	


	





The curved mouthpeices of the level ones give tongue relief. the pressure only comes into play when using double hooks (so cheek peice and rein fixed). 

The full cheek has only one hook at the top, so tongue pressure cannot be used with this bit. You could try connecting directly to the ring with the cheek to see if this has any impact (doubtful) and the top hook holds the full cheek in place. 

Swapping to a full cheek french link, would create more tongue pressure as it is a less ergonomic in design and the centre flat link can annoy the horse

That said what your horse goes best in is kind of pot luck on what they decide is comfy! 

Really annoys me when instructors advise clients to buy bits without any real knowledge, on the whim that it may work!


----------



## Cliqmo (6 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
The curved mouthpeices of the level ones give tongue relief. the pressure only comes into play when using double hooks (so cheek peice and rein fixed). 

The full cheek has only one hook at the top, so tongue pressure cannot be used with this bit.

[/ QUOTE ]

Hmm sorry to disagree with CotswoldSJ but I have been reviewing Mylers for a few days as my Mum's hunter dislikes tongue pressure and I came across this (from  www.themylerbitbank.co.uk )

LEVEL 1 BITS
*Feature curved mouthpiece that allows horse to swallow. 
*Apply some bar pressure, but mostly on the tongue. (Myler Bits distribute tongue pressure more evenly than rival designs.)
*Feature Pinch &amp; Restrict with Release. 
*May also use tongue, curb, poll and/or palate pressure.

So although you are correct insofar as when Mylers are relaxed in the mouth they allow easier swallowing, they do work PRECISELY on pressure to the tongue when you take up a contact- if OPs horse dislikes that pressure it will react strongly 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Coen I would suggest trying a mullen mouth (straight bar) happy mouth to get him to settle, although many horses do indeed prefer the french link as it has more movement in the mouth, particularly across the tongue


----------



## spaniel (6 October 2009)

What one horse loves another hates no matter what the theory behind the engineering.  

Im not a major fan of Mylers purely because I think they are somewhat overengineered but some horses do seem to love them.  

Ive been through a number of different manufacturers of anatomical type bits and have finally found the Hippus (thank you HHOer - you know who you are!) which has been a revelation!


----------



## flyingfeet (6 October 2009)

ali_m think about this: 

A horses mouth is not straight, the tongue is always higher than the bars of the mouth. If you put a straight bit in, by design it must press on the tongue and then the bars

A curved mouthpiece presses on the bars before the tongue depending on how fat the tongue is. The pressure on the tongue will be less in a curved mouthpiece than a straight bar. Myler mention this as evenly dispersed pressure.

Saying that a straight bar happy mouth (I only ever recommend a nathe) will have less tongue pressure is plain incorrect.

If you noticed the bottom bullet point from myler: the hinging forward to actively press on the tongue  like OP's instructor mentioned is only possible when you employ double hooks.

If the tongue is truly the issue, often shown up as the tongue hanging out in an attempt to avoid the pressure then there are only 2 real options a tongue saver bit or a neue schule starter or verbindend bit.


----------



## spaniel (6 October 2009)

I went down the verbindend route and then onto a Sprenger Dynamic.  Both worked well until the horse started a little self carriage and then that seemed to alter the way the bit sat in his mouth.  Im assuming the angle changed with the change in his poll angle.  It was only slight but he started to fuss.  

Once in the Hippus the fussing stopped straight away.  But each is different.  I tried the somewhat cheaper NS bits before going into the Anky and Sprengers and dispite great similarities in design the metal content did seem to make quite a difference to his acceptance -  trust me to discover that my horse has expensive taste but no pocket money of his own to indulge it!

I would certainly look at the verbindend bits as opposed to the Myler ones with hooks on.  I can see no point in over complicating things unecessarily!


----------



## soulfull (6 October 2009)

my old horse went best in the eggbut type one


----------



## HollyP (6 October 2009)

I just put my mare in a comfort snaffle (eggbutt) and she went beautifully....still getting her tongue out and all over the place but i think its a trust issue as there are moments when she relaxed and no tongue action haha bless her! shes had another little holiday so when i start riding her properly again i shall see...but so far so good with the myler....i just kept it dressage legal....


----------



## coen (6 October 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone. It seems like it is just a case of trial and error as both methods have different aspects. I will definately have a look at the bits suggested and may buy a cheap french link to see if it makes any difference.
He is probably just sensitive to any pressure.


----------



## coen (6 October 2009)

He doesn't open his mouth, get his tongue out or over the bit he just gets a bit stroppy and throws his head around. 
A happy mouth may be worth a try.


----------



## sarah23 (6 October 2009)

If it's no tongue pressure you want then this myler is the one you want. My mare hates tongue pressure to the point where she would slam her head up in the air. i now have the MB33 and she is sooooooooooo much better. 


Ported Barrel Level: Three
Design: Curved mouthpiece with upward curve and jointed barrel in center. 1 1/2" Port.


Function:
 Downward pressure on top of bars
 No tongue pressure
 Some palate pressure
 Turns solid when asking for a stop

Special Note: A very mild mouthpiece that works well for mature and finished horses, be cautious of using on younger horses.


----------



## Cliqmo (6 October 2009)

Sorry to hijack your thread again Coen, I just want to clarify a few things from my earlier post and reply to CotswoldSJ

[ QUOTE ]
ali_m think about this: 

A horses mouth is not straight, the tongue is always higher than the bars of the mouth. If you put a straight bit in, by design it must press on the tongue and then the bars

A curved mouthpiece presses on the bars before the tongue depending on how fat the tongue is. The pressure on the tongue will be less in a curved mouthpiece than a straight bar. Myler mention this as evenly dispersed pressure 

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree with the concept of a curved mouthpiece, and I understand the logic behind it however my objection was with the 'pressure and release' element of the Myler- especially for a baby who dislikes tongue pressure. 

[ QUOTE ]
 Saying that a straight bar happy mouth (I only ever recommend a nathe) will have less tongue pressure is plain incorrect 

[/ QUOTE ]

I didn't say it would have less pressure, I said it would allow him to settle...anything with a static mouth (ie without the pressure and release part) would benefit a horse who is in the habit of throwing his head about

[ QUOTE ]
 If you noticed the bottom bullet point from myler: the hinging forward to actively press on the tongue  like OP's instructor mentioned is only possible when you employ double hooks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Not the case I'm afraid, or surely it would all be under one bullet point- all of the Myler level 1 'barrel' bits work on the tongue- the hooks add poll pressure and increase the tongue pressure- it certainly doesn't introduce it for the first time.  

[ QUOTE ]
 If the tongue is truly the issue, often shown up as the tongue hanging out in an attempt to avoid the pressure then there are only 2 real options a tongue saver bit or a neue schule starter or verbindend bit. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Resistance to tongue pressure can be seen in many forms and there are other Mylers which may suit Coen's horse better (although you didn't mention which you use Coen??) 
I woud perhaps recommend trying the  MB05  which actually states it has reduced tongue pressure??...although of course you might be making a rod for your own back for the future by doing this 
	
	
		
		
	


	





To me the most important thing with youngsters is to get the horse settled in the mouth in the first instance, rather than using a bit which will encourage the correct head position through 'pressure and release' on the tongue 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Like you say Coen I guess its horses for courses, let us know how it goes


----------



## millitiger (6 October 2009)

i use Mylers when first introducing youngsters to bits but i swap over to a french link of some sort before riding them 'properly.'

they do seem to really help horses to settle in their mouths but imo as soon as you take up the reins and try to connect the horse i have found every horse i ride in mylers will sit just behind the contact and not go into it properly.

have a look at the Hippus bits- i put one in my very fussy 4yro and she was instantly 100% better than in anything else.


----------



## flyingfeet (6 October 2009)

ali_m thanks for this, its so good to have a debate with someone who is interested!

I had a thought pottering around this afternoon, Mylers would be unique in the fact that the independent side action means you can agitate one side of the tongue, as it can squish one side at a time, which is not as easy in other bits. 

I thought the outcome of this could potentially mean a one sided horse, as very few riders don't have a dominant hand. 

You're right about the different mouthpieces, the low port myler shouldn't be quite as tongue orientated.

However would be worth saying to anyone reading this, that a myler would be streets ahead of a single joint snaffle, as these deliberately crush the tongue whilst stabbing the roof of the mouth. Not a good choice for a youngster, but often the first bit people try is the old eggbutt snaffle!


----------



## Mickeymoo (6 October 2009)

Never tried one, I think they are too complicated for Mick, he would stress with one in.  I have a plain old snaffle from the local saddler and he is more than happy.


----------



## Cliqmo (6 October 2009)

I've been itching to get back on the computer all afternoon to read your thoughts too! 

This is what makes HHO great! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





...as a point of amusement I ended up advising my Mum (the one who caused my research into Mylers)  to try her hunter in a kimblewick - exactly the same as you just suggested in the other 'bitting help' post


----------



## spaniel (6 October 2009)

Coswold its refreshing to find someone apart from myself who doesnt feel that a basic snaffle is the be all and end all.  Over the last few years riding any horse in one of these seems to have become the holy grail and those of us with other preferences seem to be the subject of some pity!

Maybe its an age thing.


----------



## katie_and_toto (6 October 2009)

Defintetly, love Mylers


----------



## VictoriaEDT (6 October 2009)

I love mylers - the fit horses mouthes perfectly!


----------

